# River Anchor 14" Aluminum Grand River



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> I agree, no system works for everyone. If I had to use a 65 lb. anchor (gasp) I would be using a winch also.


 I don't believe he's using a winch, look up anchor lock pulley pictures


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Fishndude said:


> I'd use a heavy anchor in the Grand, because there is a lot of current, and it bounces boats all around.


 with normal river flow, I think of the grand as a slow lazy river, I guess it could b considered fast n bouncy, below a dam


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

riverbob said:


> with normal river flow, I think of the grand as a slow lazy river, I guess it could b considered fast n bouncy, below a dam


I’m looking for that slower water, hoping to lazily sit somewhere targeting cats, moving as needed. Definitely won’t be taking my 14” deep V, regular prop motor anywhere near 6th street


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

riverbob said:


> I don't believe he's using a winch, look up anchor lock pulley pictures


Looked it up and my small anchor pulley is only rated for 20lbs. 20lbs of chain probably not enough to stick me in place medium to slower water on the Grand?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a straight length of chain around 18# for slipping, another that's several short lengths attached together for rocky bottoms, a pair of Danforth fluke anchors for mucky lakes, and a couple of different Navy anchors for sand, but when it's time to go catfishing I leave them all behind and bring the wheel rotors. That's the only anchor I've got with no moving parts, and being seriously quiet really matters when it comes to cats, and it doesn't hurt for most other species, either.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

You don't need a 20lb anchor. Buy 5lb lengths of chain. If one piece doesn't hold, add one, if that doesn't hold, repeat. For the muddy areas try filling a gallon jug with gravel and water (or concrete). The mud is sticky and will tend to hold it in place, but it's easier to swish off some of the mud from the plastic than from a mushroom or navy anchor. Of course the chain works well in mud, but half the river bottom will come up with it.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> You don't need a 20lb anchor. Buy 5lb lengths of chain. If one piece doesn't hold, add one, if that doesn't hold, repeat. For the muddy areas try filling a gallon jug with gravel and water (or concrete). The mud is sticky and will tend to hold it in place, but it's easier to swish off some of the mud from the plastic than from a mushroom or navy anchor. Of course the chain works well in mud, but half the river bottom will come up with it.


 hey pal, u make dropping a anchor a lot of work,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, when i'm going to fish a soft bottom lake, I've found nothing beats a window weight, light n it sticks in the bottom/mud


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Mediocre Fisherman said:


> I’m looking for that slower water, hoping to lazily sit somewhere targeting cats, moving as needed. Definitely won’t be taking my 14” deep V, regular prop motor anywhere near 6th street


 don't know where to send ya (without a motor),, I've been in a grand river cat contest for about 20 year, 90% of the big cats come from some where between 6th st n the big lake, the biggest cat caught above 6th was a 38 lber, there have been a few over 40 caught below 6th,,, good luck go gitum


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

riverbob said:


> don't know where to send ya (without a motor),, I've been in a grand river cat contest for about 20 year, 90% of the big cats come from some where between 6th st n the big lake, the biggest cat caught above 6th was a 38 lber, there have been a few over 40 caught below 6th,,, good luck go gitum


Yeah, without my motor I’ve just been stuck rowing around a local lake 

Thanks for the cat tips


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what segments do you want to fish? Recommendations will vary based on segment and if you want to fish impoundment or free flowing stretches.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> Out of curiosity, what segments do you want to fish? Recommendations will vary based on segment and if you want to fish impoundment or free flowing stretches.


Not really sure yet, likely a mix of different areas, probably start in the upper regions above the dam... this will be my first time taking a motorized boat to navigate a river (only having canoed down them before). Finally have a reliable motor on the boat (that is, when I’m able to use it again lol)... previous motor never wanted to run, or stay running, not something I wanted to risk going out onto a moving body of water with.

I’m in the Plainfield area, so will likely take the first voyage out from the launch off of West River Dr and just explore a little at first without getting too serious about finding any fish.

Would like to target eater sized cats at first.

Will likely take the boat to some of the bayous too.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry, not going to be much help. I don't fish the lower Grand, and I don't target little cats. You might want to try the Maple from the launch off M-21. Very slow water and deep enough for your boat. You might try posting in the Warm Water Fishing forum "Need help catching little catfish in Lower Grand". Good Luck.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

From the West River launch or literally any other Grand River ramp, launch and go up or downstream for a few minutes, drop the anchor, and quietly toss a few thumb sized pieces of cut sucker or bluegill on the bottom, put the rods in sturdy holders, crack a brewski, and you'll catch plenty "eater" flats & forks. Both taste really good, and are low in contaminants, unlike the big ones, which you should release, please.
You may hit some smallies or wallies or other species while you're at it, and more if you soak some crawlers, too.

Man, are we bored or what? Over 30 replies to a thread about how to anchor a 14' row boat. Time to make another drink...


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Hey! I've learned a lot from this thread. (And yes I'm bored)


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> Hey! I've learned a lot from this thread. (And yes I'm bored)


Me too . Many thanks to all.


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used this on the Ohio river for 3 years, I lost 4 others in six months before I made this one.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

Old Whaler said:


> From the West River launch or literally any other Grand River ramp, launch and go up or downstream for a few minutes...


Should I be considering some sort of prop saver for most of these sections? And leaving the motor unlocked? Or is it pretty clear of invisible hazards? Just take her slow and watch out as best one can all the way in the back sitting down at a tiller?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

piscatorial warrior said:


>


lol, yup. Exactly what I was thinking. Seen these before.

https://bassblaster.rocks/peeps-really-use-this-prop-protector


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

A lot of successful river anglers pick a stretch of river that they can access regularly and get to know it. By boating & fishing it often, they get to see it in high water and low water conditions and everything in between. They learn not just where the holes & lies are, but also the current seams and breaks. Pretty soon they start to notice subtle changes that others miss, especially the things that happen after a big blowout, like new snags and deadheads.
On my "home stretch", I feel pretty confident pulling up the anchor at 1:00 AM and running wide open for the five minutes back to the ramp. That kind of confidence is bought at the price of Time On The Water, but it was a price I was happy to pay. :>)


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

On the other hand, I like going places I haven't been. Sometimes when I'm done I think, "Well, I'm not coming back here.", other times I think "I'll write this down, seal it in an envelope marked to be opened only after I'm dead, and then burn it." No point in taking chances. If I only fished spots I know I would have missed out on some fabulous fishing and a whole lot of gorgeous scenery. This HAS resulted in a few late night adventures, but I didn't die so it's all good.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> On the other hand, I like going places I haven't been. Sometimes when I'm done I think, "Well, I'm not coming back here.", other times I think "I'll write this down, seal it in an envelope marked to be opened only after I'm dead, and then burn it." No point in taking chances. If I only fished spots I know I would have missed out on some fabulous fishing and a whole lot of gorgeous scenery. This HAS resulted in a few late night adventures, but I didn't die so it's all good.


 that sounds like me, when I was younger, I've been to spots/places u could not pay me, to go to back too, I've had secret spots, that I went to blows over, but now that i'm older, I've kinda settled in, where I just catch, smallies wallies kittys, pike, trout n gills ,,,,,,, so carry on young fellow, till u find that spot,, good luck go gitum


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said: "On the other hand, I like going places I haven't been."

Don't get me wrong, exploring is fun. I get to plenty of new places, too, but if I didn't have my "home stretch" of river just a few minutes from home, I would probably fish less than half as much as I do.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

Old Whaler said:


> ITTYBITTYKITTY said: "On the other hand, I like going places I haven't been."
> 
> Don't get me wrong, exploring is fun. I get to plenty of new places, too, but if I didn't have my "home stretch" of river just a few minutes from home, I would probably fish less than half as much as I do.


Same. I’ve got my tried and true, close to home spots, where everything I need for them is typically already in the van and ready to go. I can get up and hop over there quick, and know where the fish are probably holding. If it weren’t for that quick convenience of gone and back I’d have a lot more objections to taking off as often from the Mrs. and wouldn’t be going nearly as often.

Looking forward to establishing a “home stretch” of river close to home. Looked around the garage yesterday and found that I am already one step closer to starting that search:










7.2lbs of old rusty chain. Will want to find some more somewhere, but this is a good start. I’ll probably need to pound that hook closed, can see that being a snag hazard.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Duct tape the gap. That will be a lot faster than firing up your forge.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> Duct tape the gap. That will be a lot faster than firing up your forge.


Yeah, good idea. Don’t have a forge, so I would have likely been pounding in vein and/or broke it.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Mediocre Fisherman said:


> Yeah, good idea. Don’t have a forge, so I would have likely been pounding in vein and/or broke it.


 go to some welding shop/old gas station, fold the chain over the hook, spot weld, take him less then 30 second, give him a couple bucks or use the tape it a good idea


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

Didn’t count on my old chain not fitting on the shackle I got. Going to have to go get another thinner ring or two to put on the anchor shackle so the rusties can join the party. Up to 16lb now.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

Finished the anchor. Going to need a boom, or some more connectors to attach the lengths in a folded fashion so they are shorter. Definitely going to drag in the water with this length (18” strands).


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

The Mediocre Fisherman said:


> Finished the anchor. Going to need a boom, or some more connectors to attach the lengths in a folded fashion so they are shorter. Definitely going to drag in the water with this length (18” strands).
> 
> View attachment 527135


shortin it cheap, nuts bolts n washers


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

riverbob said:


> shortin it cheap, nuts bolts n washers


Awesome idea.

Tested it out today on an inland lake. Just barely enters the water. When under way it never smacked the front of the boat. Up on plane it was likely not touching the water, but couldn’t tell from my seat lol.

Won’t need to shorten it much, but best that I still do.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

You could also shorten them with paracord or other thin synthetic rope/cord. Makes it easy to adjust on the water. The cord won't last long, maybe 10 years.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> You could also shorten them with paracord or other thin synthetic rope/cord. Makes it easy to adjust on the water. The cord won't last long, maybe 10 years.


Perfect . Already have a small amount of paracord left over from another project.


----------

